# Are you a fan of The X-Factor/ Elvis/ Queen or wrestling?



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

If you are a fan of The X-Factor, then perhaps you would like to join us on the Butlins rally, as BEV from last years show is mentioned to be there sometime during the weekend of 20th June.  
Also if you are a fan of Elvis or Queen (no, sorry THEY wont be there)  or superslam wrestling, then join us on 23rd June (or b4).
Please see Butlins thread on the rallies forum.

Sue.


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry can't make the Rally, but we have seen the Superslam Wrestling at Bognor Butlins last year and the kids absolutely loved it!!!   

I found it very entertaining too with lots of audience participation.

Men were fit too :lol: :lol:


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

FIT????????? I will be first in queue!! :lol:


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Come on all you wrestling fans. Come to Butlins and you can watch the wrestling for free!!!!! :lol:


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Closing date for Butlins is now 20/5/08


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Regrettably, I have nothing on that weekend, but I think I'll stay at home and pull my teeth out instead ;-)

Dave


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Don't knock it DAB - It's been my babysitter for the past 8 years. 

PS Does anyone want to take my boyfriend to the wrestling? (Make sure he gets in the way of a flying ******* or something - bring him back about October!)


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Any more for Butlins? There are 11 units going. You can bring a friend in their tent or caravan too!!

Sue and Ian.


----------

